# Beagles eating feces



## WACKNSTACK (Dec 9, 2010)

William H Bonney said:


> what on Earth could you possibly put on a dogs food that would make it come out tasting worse than a pile of crap? :16suspect


Try some Thai food lol


posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TallPaul (Jan 12, 2007)

it can quickly turn into a learned habit. I moved a dog for this reason. I had no problems than once i added the new dog, it caused a problem. Problems arise, parasites, . Dogs should be smart enough not eat their own.

Scraps may cause them too. It may be problem with worms

Again my suggestion is change their diet, meat based, and some of the better foods you actually fed less.


----------



## D.Gross (Sep 20, 2005)

Really enjoyed all the comments and suggestions! You guys have some great comments and ideas, by golly. I'm going to try the pieapple. It's worth a try. Do you cut it up or will they eat it whole???????:lol:
Appreciate all the help! I've talked to Vets and other so called experts and they really don't have a clue. Like was mentioned, "They like it!"


----------



## D.Gross (Sep 20, 2005)

I really appreciate and got a kick out of all your comments. The bottom line seems to be, "No one has a clue except as was stated, "They like it!" I will try the pineapple. Do you give it to them whole or cut it up?


----------



## Happy Jack (Jan 21, 2003)

A beagle won't care if its choped , purried or minced Mine is 10 and in the last 2 weeks has become obcessed with all the thawing sheet out there. A hound is a hound, might as well get used to it.


----------



## Boatown (Nov 27, 2004)

Put hot sauce on the poo in your yard A few bites with no water for about 10
Minutes problem resolved I did that to my lab as a puppy who liked to chew my wood table Never chewed it again


----------



## hoot619 (Feb 15, 2005)

This should be changed to Beagles eating dog treats. Well it reads better!LOL Ken U


----------



## kype138 (Jul 13, 2006)

I'm currently working in Mexico City. I saw this thread the other day, and figured it would get good. Now I'm laughing so hard from the "kitty crunchies" post that the other Ford Mexico guys are coming over to see if the ****** is borracho.

My brother had a farm near Jackson, and his dogs would fight over hot, steaming road apples like they were prime rib. Never mind that there was never a shortage - they had five horses at the time. He and his partner had several cats, but no litter box (outside barn cats), so I'm not sure how that went. 

In response to Sylvester's post above - many years ago a buddy of mine had a large Akita. This dog loved to roll in *****. On a bachelor party weekend at a cabin on state land, we let the dog out early morning after a LONG night of drinking. The dog came back ten minutes later and hopped into the bunk with his owner. Doug started to pet him, half-awake, and then became aware that the dog had indeed rolled in something that turned out to be human. The TP and cig butt mashed into his fur was a dead giveaway. 

I don't have a dog right now. However, if I ever get a bird dog and it starts eating steamers, count on an IMMEDIATE name change to Lou, as in Lou Reed.

Tight lines!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Our German Shepherd loves kitty litter covered nuggets. So now we make him wear one of those giant neck cones, you know those ones the vet makes um wear after a surgery, and now he can't get his head into the litter box to retrieve his "snacks". :lol:


----------

